# Great Storage Cases for Cars



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The Hobby Lobby store near me carries the CC-300 Clear Case made by Iris. It's a snap-lock case of slightly milky clear plastic, and measures 12" x 6" X 1" with two large and two small compartments.

It's ideal for T-jets and AFX-sized cars. For smaller cars I cut a floor for each compartment from black foamcore or fun foam, with a slit cut in it for each guide pin (to limit up/down movement). For T-jets with thin tires, I glue down small ridges of fun foam to keep the car bodies from contacting each other. Not necessary on anything with wide tires, and maybe not even necessary for the slim-tired cars. For big-tired dune buggies, etc., I cut out a piece of the foam floor for the tires - otherwise the coupes are too tall for the box.

These boxes were $2.79 for a long time, then went up to $3.29, but the last batch was priced $2.17. I hope this doesn't mean they're discontinued and priced for clearance. If you're a real cheapskate like me, watch Hobbylobby.com's weekly discount ad and discount coupon. Every month or two the ad features all plastic storage cases at 30% off, and every couple of weeks you can get a "use 1 per day" coupon for 40% off any single item.

The last pic shows the label to look for (the scissors are printed on the label). The boxes have a tear off tab with a hole so they can be displayed on pegs, so don't forget to look for them on the wall if you can't find them on a shelf.

-- D


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

*Nice collection of cars*

I had been searching for a storage case for my collection. I have a Plano, item # 5315, 48 compartment, 2 sided (24ea. side). I had been unable to find any in the stores. After researching info. form posts and the web I found the info.; Plano Molding Co., 431 E. So. St., Plano, IL. 60545-1601. I called the factory and and got some. 1-800-226-9868, Mon.-Fri. 7:30-4:00 CST. Minimum order of 1 case (6 boxes per case) $4.00ea. ($24.00) plus shipping. Shipping to Brookston, IN. was around $9.00 (total less than $34.00). I'll have more than enough storage space for awhile.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

HO racer those ones from Plano are nice but you have to stand them up. If you lay them on one side or the other you will always have one side of cars upside down. I have been using the lunch box sized Hot Wheels cases with the removable trays , they hold 24 cars total, twelve per tray. I have been getting them at the local K Mart for 4.99 each. I used to like the plano ones for my diecasts but even when I was collecting those i hated having them flip upside down i don't know why! LOL !


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

The one I have, I lay down so one side is upside down instead of standing. I use foam inserts for padding. I'm able to store more cars in one package this way. I do like the idea of having all of my cars right side up though.


----------



## sltCARsimpleton (Jun 7, 2008)

for HO, I found at wal-mart back by the hardware screws hinges etc.. rubber maid has small med and large milky clear hinged storage containers, the small is good for t-jets, it holds 6 and the medium is perfect for tyco, afx, xtraction or any 1/64 cars and it holds 12 cars.. every car fits in its own cubby so they all remain mint.. that is till you race them and break the bumpers.. here is a pic of the medium size container -simpleton


----------

